# Trovoada no Alto Alentejo - 12 e 13 de Junho



## ecobcg (16 Jun 2021 às 09:47)

Olá,

As previsões eram boas e fiz-me à estrada na tentativa de ver e fotografar algumas trovoadas.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos do passado Sábado e madrugada de Domingo, captadas na zona de Alter do Chão e Marvão.

Todas as fotos deste evento e em melhor qualidade, aqui

















Todas as fotos deste evento e em melhor qualidade, aqui


----------



## StormRic (18 Jun 2021 às 04:06)

Fabulosas! Aquelas em Marvão têm uma luz excelente!


----------



## Cinza (18 Jun 2021 às 10:43)

ExtraordináriasMuitos parabéns


----------



## windchill (18 Jun 2021 às 12:46)

Muito bom Bruno, parabéns pelos registos


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2021 às 20:14)

StormRic disse:


> Fabulosas! Aquelas em Marvão têm uma luz excelente!



Muito Obrigado! Marvão é um óptimo local para fotografar, e tive sorte de terem aparecido por lá uns raios interessantes!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2021 às 20:14)

Cinza disse:


> ExtraordináriasMuitos parabéns


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jun 2021 às 20:16)

windchill disse:


> Muito bom Bruno, parabéns pelos registos



Muito Obrigado Nuno!  Estes ficam aquém dos que conseguiste, mas valeu pelo belo dia passado a caçar! Parabéns pelo que tens conseguido também!


----------



## windchill (19 Jun 2021 às 11:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Muito Obrigado Nuno!  Estes ficam aquém dos que conseguiste, mas valeu pelo belo dia passado a caçar! Parabéns pelo que tens conseguido também!


Obrigado Bruno. Caçar raios é sempre um ponto de encontro com nós próprios, são momentos de pura felicidade e muita adrenalina! Nos meus registos, o grande destaque foi efectivamente aquele raio ascendente, que é de facto do melhor e mais incomum que já captei... de resto são raios ditos normais. Também tens aí umas boas pérolas, inclusive essa da Igreja que está com um enquadramento espectacular


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jun 2021 às 19:26)

windchill disse:


> Obrigado Bruno. Caçar raios é sempre um ponto de encontro com nós próprios, são momentos de pura felicidade e muita adrenalina! Nos meus registos, o grande destaque foi efectivamente aquele raio ascendente, que é de facto do melhor e mais incomum que já captei... de resto são raios ditos normais. Também tens aí umas boas pérolas, inclusive essa da Igreja que está com um enquadramento espectacular


É esse mesmo o espirito!
Venham mais!


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jun 2021 às 19:29)

ecobcg disse:


> Olá,
> 
> As previsões eram boas e fiz-me à estrada na tentativa de ver e fotografar algumas trovoadas.
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos do passado Sábado e madrugada de Domingo, captadas na zona de Alter do Chão e Marvão.
> ...



Boas. Pessoal da Administração @Duarte Sousa . As imagens que coloquei desapareceram, à excepção da primeira. Alguma razão para as fotos estarem desactivadas agora?
Não consigo editar para corrigir o que tiver que ser corrigido eventualmente.


----------

